# [REQ][DEV] SENSE UI on Galaxy S II



## tids2k (Sep 16, 2011)

hello everyone,
tids2k here. i have an opened thread on xda about porting sense rom on our samsung galaxy s II. i have been asking developers from xda to join but it seems not many are interested, i would like to know if any of you guys from rootzwiki or sgs II forums are willing to give it a try.
right now, helicopter88 from ( xda and neopeek ) is helping with the port. rafyvitto from android-maisters.net has also promised to help me on this. i would like to know what are the basic steps to start porting the sense rom from from a qsd8k to msm7x30 device what files need to be edited and what changes need to be made to the init.rc. are there anything else we need to modify. i am an avid learner and would like to learn and understand more about the ports.
so please someone from the dev community if reads this post, i request them to share thier porting knowledge in this thread. Also right now only me and helicopter88 are working on the port, heli being taking care of the kernel changes and i am beta testing for him.
thanks in advance.
we are located at #GalaxySense on freenode.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

not to discourage you, but moved thread. Trying to keep the Development section clear for working projects.


----------

